# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  شهر رمضان قد اتى اللهم الطف بنا

## العالي عالي

شهر رمضان شهر الخير والبركه  والغفران ايام قليله تفصلنا عن رمضان....شهر الصيام....وشهر المغفرة والرحمة   والعتق من النار فما هي بوادر   رحمة العباد وتراحهمهم بين بعضهم البعض حكوميا..... ارتفاع اسعار المشتقات النفطيه تجاريا.... مع بداية الشهر كيلوا اللحم البلدي 12 دينار ارتفاع جميع اصناف المواد التموينيه سكر....ارز....زيوت بكافة انواعها....... لحوم بكافة انواعها....... الخضار والفواكه بكافة انواعها............ الالبان بكافة انواعها......................بقي الخبز.... فهل اصبح رمضان شهرا للرحمة ام شهرا للابتزاز   التجاري ايام الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم واين نحن منهم الان كان البعض يغلق حانوته في شعبان يتفرغ للقران ولاخراج زكاته تجهيزا لرمضان كي يستطيع الفقير ان يدخل رمضان وقد وجد ما يقيته في رمضان...... وكان ذلك ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز وجل ومودة ورحمة بين الناس اما الان فالصدقة والزكاة اصبحت  لا تعطى الا رياااااااء   وفي رمضان كان الشهر عبادة وقيام ليل.... وعطف بين العباد ايامنا هذه في شعبان تبدا  المواد التموينيه  بالاختفاء تمهيدا لرفع اسعارها في رمضان ينهمك التجار بالتجهيز لهذا الشهر..... وفي ايام رمضان الاولى تبدا الاسعار باجتياح الناس بالنسبة لقيام الليل في الايام الاولى   تكتمل الصفوف لقيام الليل   وفي العشرة الثانيه .....تبدا الصفوف بالانحسار صفا   صفا فتبدا السهرات الرمضانيه التي لا تمت لا لديننا ولا عاداتنا باي صله في العشرة الاواخر وهي اتمام العباده والعتق من النار تختفي صفوف كثيره من المساجد في صلاة المغرب والعشاء وقيام الليل بسبب سهر التجار على بيع بضائعهم   ورفع الاسعار بحيث لم تعد تطاق ولن تطاق لكثير من الامة..... وتبدا السهرات في الخيم الرمضانيه  حتى طلوع الفجر  بين اغنية لساقطه...او موال لساقط ومن ثم ياتي العيد  ليعيدنا سيرتنا الاولى رمضان شهر التواصل والتراحم....فعلينا ان نضع كل خلاف  وراء ظهورنا ونمضي   ولنكن انموذجا في هذا المنتدى   للتواصل والتراحم....................... وليكن رمضان شهر من المودة والرحمة بين العبادونكون نحن اصحاب الاولى في ذلك بالنسبة لنا.....وقد اخذتنا الدنيا على حين غرة...ومضينا في ايام العمر ربما نتكيف مع مثل هذا الوضع فنصبر    على طعام  وشراب  ولباس اما الاطفال .......فكيف يصبرون.......... اللهم الطف بنا فانك لطيف حليم

----------


## down to you

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
صحيح اخي الله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع
مشكور 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
اللهم الطف بنا فانك لطيف حليم

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووو   عالي على الطرح الجميل 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## العالي عالي

> صحيح اخي الله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع
> مشكور 
> 
> اللهم الطف بنا فانك لطيف حليم


قول آمين

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلمووو   عالي على الطرح الجميل 
> وكل عام وانت بخير



وانت بالف خير

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):

----------

